# How to setup a remote desktop and connect to your PC from anywhere



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Remote desktop, which lets you access another computer over the internet just as if you were at the keyboard, is incredibly handy when you need to make changes to your home Minecraft server, get Steam to start downloading a game, or just keep an eye on a progress bar. As an added bonus, its also the tool of choice for providing occasional family or friend tech support.

There are a few ways to setup a remote desktop, but if youre running Windows youve already got one built right in: Remote Desktop Connection. To get started with this useful, yet under-used Windows feature, youll just need to be comfortable changing Windows and router settings and have a few minutes to configure and test it.

Read More


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

I am inclined to agree with the critics who say that you should leave well alone unless you know enough about port security to be able to protect yourself when forwarding public ports.

I think an in depth & detailed study of port forwarding with an emphasis on system protection is in order here


----------



## bravo4583 (Oct 4, 2012)

For security reasons, since I enable remote access to all my computers, I changed my RDP port to a custom port as 3389 is the default. Any hacker trying to access your system will try this port first if they know your ip address. Just a thought for added protection.


----------

